# Turn a decorative Halloween pillar candle into an LED candle



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

This is a wonderful idea! I too am asking why didn’t I think of that. Thank you for the video!


----------



## sheepdiver (Apr 23, 2018)

Great idea but dangerous as hell the way you're doing it. A slip of the hand and you've got a spinning blade of death headed for your soft fleshy parts. Set the candle down like you did at the end. Find a way to secure it from spinning. Don't hold it with a rag - if the drill gets loose and catches that bad things can happen.

I'm not criticizing your idea - it's great. Just be safe!


----------

